# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Состоялся релиз Linux-дистрибутива Ubuntu 14.10

## Макcим

Команда разработчиков Ubuntu объявила о доступности для скачивания финальной сборки одноименной операционной системы, получившей индекс 14.10 и известной под кодовым названием Utopic Unicorn (в переводе с английского «утопический единорог»).

Новая редакция платформы получила улучшенную поддержку аппаратных средств, обновленное ядро Linux 3.16, усовершенствованный пользовательский интерфейс Unity с поддержкой дисплеев высокого разрешения, расширенные функциональные возможности виртуализации и обеспечения безопасности (в серверной версии). Также сообщается о включении в состав операционной системы инструментария для разработчиков Ubuntu Developer Tools Center, устранении ошибок и неточностей в коде продукта, обновлении включенных в состав дистрибутива программных пакетов и прочих изменениях, повышающих стабильность и скорость работы ОС. Читать далее>>

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

